# cant be bothered snow foaming anymore.



## silverback

does anyone think its over rated process or does no longer use SF in there process ?


----------



## nick_mcuk

silverback said:


> does anyone think its over rated process or does no longer use SF in there process ?


Yes always have thought its a complete waster of time and money. You can achieve the same with a good plain water pressure wash.


----------



## gargreen7

I only do it now if the car is very dirty or very dusty.


----------



## Guitarjon

Yeah I do it for a really dirty car now. I don't have the correct fitment anymore for my new pw and havnt bothered getting a new one.


----------



## Puntoboy

I use (or will be using) VP Citrus Prewash followed by snow foam for particularly dirty cars but even for not so dirty cars I like to foam. Before using the citrus prewash I always found it helped soften bugs splatted all over the car. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Cueball

It's my weekly wash routine...

Quick snow foam, rinse off and dry...

15 minutes and the car is nice and clean... no need for buckets and water! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## JMorty

I always at least snow if not prewash also. The most amout of cleaning I can do without touching the vehicle the better.


----------



## svended

I don't so much snow foam anymore, as use it to put the shampoo on the car, rather than having the shampoo sit it the bucket and lift so much out. I may be inclined to snow shampoo the car, leave to soak, rinse off then snow shampoo again then use the mitt and rinse the mitt in a bucket of water or the end of a running hosepipe. 
With sealants performing so well these days anything stronger than a shampoo isn't really needed, by me anyway.


----------



## Subc

Snow Foam so last year man, who ever invented the idea must be having a right laugh.:lol:


----------



## Scottien

To be honest I just do it because it looks cool...


----------



## john90

I really rate SF, often don't bother washing daily car after rinse-SN-rinse, with Ceramishield underneath it looks clean. I give it a 2BM wash every couple of week just to remove any film. I won't be stopping SFing


----------



## D.Taylor R26

As above I do whatevers needed to remove as much dirt without touching the car. Might just require a pressure wash if the car is still fairly clean but full pre wash and snow foam when filthy.


----------



## Porkypig

I a not a snow foamer but, I do remember seing a 50/50 test with snow foam done by I think Lloyd at Coversure on a very mucky Black Accord Type R. 

It definitly seemed to lift more dirt than just standard prewash or rinsing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I don't bother with it either waste of time afaic. I used to years ago when it first came out,i just pre-wash now,cleans better anyway IME.


----------



## alan hanson

waste of time, product, money the lot, pre wash via pump sprayer through winter, sold my lance a while back.


----------



## Puntoboy

alan hanson said:


> waste of time, product, money the lot, pre wash via pump sprayer through winter, sold my lance a while back.


Yet you still have a snow foamed car as your avatar


----------



## rob_vrs

I cant see what difference is between snow foaming and just pressure washing car, to me it seems to take the same loose dirt off faster than that would come off with snow foaming


----------



## alan hanson

Puntoboy said:


> Yet you still have a snow foamed car as your avatar


haha yeh joined in 2008 needless to say ive been lazy and no longer have that car (sold 3 years ago)

the good old newbie routine, must have everything, believe everything looking back the money and time wasted is scary live and learn i guess


----------



## marc147

I always thought that snow foaming was to prevent swirls due to the dirt being blasted with water across the paint, i only foam mine wen its really dirty or if i have the time lol


----------



## neilb62

svended said:


> I don't so much snow foam anymore, as use it to put the shampoo on the car, rather than having the shampoo sit it the bucket and lift so much out. I may be inclined to snow shampoo the car, leave to soak, rinse off then snow shampoo again then use the mitt and rinse the mitt in a bucket of water or the end of a running hosepipe.
> With sealants performing so well these days anything stronger than a shampoo isn't really needed, by me anyway.


Same here, rinse, shampoo through the foam-gun, wash, rinse and dry.... job done...


----------



## big ben

there will always be a place to use snow foam, just most products on the market do *nothing* other than add foam.

For dirty cars it is better to use cirtus/APC in the bottle. If done right it does soften and remove dirt


----------



## PaulN

I tend to only snow foam during the winter, I think its well worth doing when the car is really dirty but during the summer months dont see it adds anything over just quick PW before.


----------



## Twister

Since being bitten by the detailing bug just over 1.5 years ago, I can't bring myself to wash my car without snow foaming.


----------



## Makalu

I do it because its fun...


----------



## Parafilm

TBH In my experience it doesn't really seem to do much whatever brand/concentration I use. The pressure washer on it's own does pretty much the same thing.
I still do it though! It adds some fun and a bit of drama to wash time which is always nice, often get a little disappointed when I rinse it off and the dirt is still there though 
I also sometimes foam it up after a pre-wash and then 2BM it as it gives some extra slickness.


----------



## alan hanson

kinda get lost over the fun thing with foaming, the time it takes to set the equipment up, foam wait and then rinse off only to find the car still dirty as? may be the novelty has worn off long ago i guess for me.


----------



## Derek Mc

Interesting reading the posts here.

I DO still snowfoam. I rinse, pressure wash rinse, then snowfoam. I them two bucket shampoo the snowfoam on the car it seems to be a very easy wash regime to me and when rinsed gives a great result to start detailing from.


----------



## salim

I don't have a sf but use a apc pre wash which I find good at shifting dirt. I couldn't use sf where I am because it'll spill onto the pavement, injury claim waiting to happen should someone happen to slip.


----------



## VW STEVE.

Never used it my self,i just put normal wash/wax through my spray gun & use that as a pre wash.


----------



## rls

Yep much the same only use it if doing a very dirty car, prefer using shampoo through the lance as others have said but havent seen much actual cleaning power from SF too.


----------



## S4Steve

As far as cleaning power goes I don't think it does much, but then I didn't think it was suppose to, my understanding was that SF should just loosen up any grit/dirt and slide off the car so that when you're going over it with a mitt you minimize the risk of swirls. 

A lot of it maybe a little bit gimmicky but it's still satisfying for me to do, only takes me 2 minutes to fill up with SF and start coating the car, then whilst I'm waiting for it I get all my other stuff ready - shimples.


----------



## alan hanson

thats good buying a snow foam lance at £45 and snow foam at £18 for 5l for something that actually doesnt do anything more than just a pressure washer or pre wash in a cheap pump spray would do?


----------



## Mani

I've been using CG 'no touch' SF for some time now and i think it's brilliant. Speeds up washing my car to about 15 mins.

I just rinse, SF, rinse and dry with a QD ..... easy !!!!


----------



## gavlar1200

The paint on my lupo marrs quite easily so I think SF is essential.


----------



## marc147

I am sure someone on this site done a comparison test between just using a power washer and using snow foam, cant find the link the now but will try to get it


----------



## Rayner

marc147 said:


> I am sure someone on this site done a comparison test between just using a power washer and using snow foam, cant find the link the now but will try to get it


This one?http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


----------



## marc147

rayner said:


> This one?http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


Thats the one


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Always foam, While its dwelling i get on with the wheels, once ive done all four rinse everything off. Wouldnt feel right washing a car without a good snow foaming!!


----------



## tonyy

I use snowfoam always,lots of fun and loosen the dirt for safer wash..


----------



## Mixman

I wonder if people feel self conscious using it? It's one of the easiest and most fun things to do. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## nick_mcuk

tonyy said:


> I use snowfoam always,lots of fun and loosen the dirt for safer wash..


But a good thorough per wash will do just the same though. Especially if you use something like AG Powermax 3 in a pump sprayer.


----------



## Nally

I have stopped over the summer and spring
But it will be back in winter


----------



## Dan UAS

I think it's the same as any part of the cleaning process, there are times it's necessary and times its not. It does the job of pre-soaking amazingly which can reduce contaminants in the wash processes as intended. Other times the car is just not that dirty to warrant it.

Dirty or clean we still wash it anyway!


----------



## Junkers_GTi

I don't use foam but I'm really looking forward to it. PWs are quite expensive down here and I want a Karcher 5/11. Once I get it I'll get the foam cannon for it and have some fun. Anyways, I think it's better to be used on a heavily soiled car.


----------



## Keir

Always use foam. tbh there's only been about two occasions where it's been able to get it clean enough to not wash.


----------



## phillipnoke

Total waste of time if you ask me


----------



## alan hanson

each to their own but winter citrus pre wash using foam does nothing more than what a good blast does. in the summer doesnt it dry on? peeps moan about shampoos drying out but with foam you have to leave it to dwell?

For the 45 snow foam lance plus what 18 for snow foam thats a nice pot of wax you could have or 3-4 products

think its been drummed in so much that its become a use and peeps see past what its supposed to do and actually does, because it makes it seem more like a detail as apposed to just an ordinary car wash regime peeps do it to feel more special if that makes sense?


----------



## AndyC

I must be rubbish at washing cars as since switching to using foams I'm experiencing little no no marring or damage and I was before, simple as.

I clock up massive miles (not uncommon to cover 1k a week) so my old bus doesn't stay clean for more then a day or 2 sadly and using plain water through the PW doesn't shift as much as using foam, be it through a gun or pump sprayer - it really is that simple.

It doesn't take long either so for me at least it's worthwhile.


----------



## muzzer

I think a lot of it depends on the state of the vehicle at the time of washing/cleaning/detailing. If it's filthy it may warrant a snow foam, if you clean the vehicle regularly then there is no need to do it every time, unless like AndyC says, you do high mileage and accumulate a lot of dirt on the car.


----------



## BradDetailing

being new to snowfoaming i find that it does alot more than you can by hand with the bucket methods, i used to just use buckets and jet was but found that it wasn't getting all the tougher stuff off, with the snow foam i barely have to do any elbow grease work. 20years old and shoulder problems (yea i know right!, cycle racing for 12 years for you) but it lightens the load alot!


----------



## Blueberry

I always snow foam (or in the winter Pre wash) as its an essential part of the wash routine IMO. For example, there is building work going on next door to us which includes cutting bricks and breeze blocks, JCB picking up and depositing all sorts of loose materials from one area to another, etc, etc. OH's car is never garaged (mine is) so has bee covered in orange brick dust and god knows what else from week to week. Washing it on a weekend, it would be a nightmare to just go straight to putting a wash mitt on the paintwork. Scratches and swirl marks would be everywhere! Snow Foaming gets rid of the dirt and the dust without me touching it followed by a good PW down which leaves the car about 90% clean. Giving me a clean but scratch free wash.


----------



## M20fes

i snow foam every weekend


----------



## JMorty

M20fes said:


> i snow foam every weekend


Lol me too... Twice in 24 hours t'other day


----------



## lukekjones

Depending on the dirt on the car I always snowfoam or pre-wash, otherwise you're just grinding the dirt into your paint. I find pressure wash alone rarely removes everything.


----------



## andystevens

silverback said:


> does anyone think its over rated process or does no longer use SF in there process ?


Allways thought it is more of a show than anything else. However it does work but only in certain weather conditions.


----------



## Junior Bear

Gonna get some bilt hamber auto foam next, been using magifoam for ages and kept persisting but I don't know why, just makes foam. Doesn't really clean IMO


----------



## knightstemplar

I can't be bothered with the mess it leaves on the drive takes longer to wash away than cleaning the car and gets all over the pw hose so when I wind it up its slippery as hell:lol


----------



## Will_G

I've stopped just use a mix of megs hyper wash and hot water in a spray bottle as a prewash


----------



## alan hanson

lukekjones said:


> Depending on the dirt on the car I always snowfoam or pre-wash, otherwise you're just grinding the dirt into your paint. I find pressure wash alone rarely removes everything.


snow foam removes hardly anything let alone everything from just a pressure washer. pre-wash is handy in the autumn/winter but i apply via pump spray then pressure wash it off. it has rained once in 2-3 weeks here how dirty does a car need to be in summer in order to have to use a pre wash or foam?


----------



## 123HJMS

Junior Bear said:


> Gonna get some bilt hamber auto foam next, been using magifoam for ages and kept persisting but I don't know why, just makes foam. Doesn't really clean IMO


I used my SF and lance for the first time last weekend and used the some of the free Magifoam sample you get from AB ..... thought it did a really good job of shifting most of the film. I have VP pre-wash but thought I'd get a lance fand SF for touchless washing so I can just snow foam every weekend and therefore only have to 2BM every 3 weeks or so. Let us know how you get one with the BH Auto Foam, looking at getting 5L of SF but so many to choose from but have narrowed it down to 5 based on reviews I've seen: BH Autofoam, AB Magifoam, CG No Touch, AS Ultra Mousse and VP PH Neutral.


----------



## Number Seven

Andy. Apols for posting on here. As a new member I’m not yet permitted to PM you. I’m trying to make contact as you did some super work detailing on a friend’s car. Are you able to PM me pls. Many tnks


----------



## andystevens

Number Seven said:


> Andy. Apols for posting on here. As a new member I'm not yet permitted to PM you. I'm trying to make contact as you did some super work detailing on a friend's car. Are you able to PM me pls. Many tnks


Am I the Andy you are after?


----------



## Sparkly

Hi guys, new to posting on here so don't shoot me down if this sounds dumb.

I'm tooling up to try and keep my new (to me) MK 2 Fabia VRS tidy, mostly gone with autoglym products and a few others but am really tempted by SF and looking at investing in the Autobrite HD.

Sounds like the crowd's split on whether it's actually worth the outlay.

Can anyone help me justify the spend? Was thinking it could be a great piece of kit just for applying regular shampoo and saving a bucket as well as for SF'ing.


----------



## Rayner

Sparkly said:


> Hi guys, new to posting on here so don't shoot me down if this sounds dumb.
> 
> I'm tooling up to try and keep my new (to me) MK 2 Fabia VRS tidy, mostly gone with autoglym products and a few others but am really tempted by SF and looking at investing in the Autobrite HD.
> 
> Sounds like the crowd's split on whether it's actually worth the outlay.
> 
> Can anyone help me justify the spend? Was thinking it could be a great piece of kit just for applying regular shampoo and saving a bucket as well as for SF'ing.


Go for it chap.
Worst case, you don't get on with it and sell it on here for a slight loss. Might cost you 10-15 quid in the end.


----------



## Kenny Powers

I SF fairly regularly now - I use Mistral Super Snow Foam 200 made in Co. Antrim by R&D Laboratories.
I will admit that I was one of the extremely sceptical ones, believing that it was all just a gimmick just to sell hyper-inflated TFRs as some new must-have miracle product.
And, in fairness, the first SF I tried didn't have any perceptible cleaning qualities, thereby adding to my cynicism.
However, I took a chance on the Mistral stuff, and was pleasantly surprised - it definitely does have some cleaning action AND I can vouch for it being LSP safe.

So, in conclusion, now that I've found the right product, I'm a SF believer!


----------



## Junior Bear

That's stuff is well
Priced too, might give it a go!


----------



## Chicane

I think its the slog of getting out the jetwash, extension reel, hosepipe, setting it all up then back away again. Its more tempting just to lash the hose on and be done in 20 mins.


----------



## Russ and his BM

That's what I do if I haven't the time, or if the car is not dirty enough to warrant it. Quicker just to use the hose - old skool!

But if I have the time, or the car is minging, then out comes the SF.

Simples.


----------



## Titanium Htail

I have been hand snow foaming for the most part with a wide spray foam head, does get the product on and some dwell time, a great strategy for doing just the wheels. I am still detailing my car in sections one day it will be finished.

Any preferred process that reduces touching the car less overall has to be beneficial to the paint in the longer term, these decontamination products are excellent while I continue to feel that SF had a place not just an aesthetic. 

It is one tool of many that are available, as long as I continue to feel it makes a difference until additional evidence proves otherwise, many of the studio presenters continue to incorporate snow foaming as worthy of inclusion where cost including time are valued commodities. 

Have fun, John THt.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

123HJMS said:


> I used my SF and lance for the first time last weekend and used the some of the free Magifoam sample you get from AB ..... thought it did a really good job of shifting most of the film. I have VP pre-wash but thought I'd get a lance fand SF for touchless washing so I can just snow foam every weekend and therefore only have to 2BM every 3 weeks or so. Let us know how you get one with the BH Auto Foam, looking at getting 5L of SF but so many to choose from but have narrowed it down to 5 based on reviews I've seen: BH Autofoam, AB Magifoam, CG No Touch, AS Ultra Mousse and VP PH Neutral.


Please also consider Orchard Autocares Cotton Candy; 100:1 dilution ratios make it extremely economical and it does a fantastic job


----------



## Sparkly

Agree that somedays probably won't bother with getting out the full PW kit to SF the Furby.

So decided to buy the foam lance and also a direct to hose "foam" nozzle for lazy days : )


----------



## 123HJMS

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Please also consider Orchard Autocares Cotton Candy; 100:1 dilution ratios make it extremely economical and it does a fantastic job


I would like to mate put the postage is a joke .. no product is worth that much in postage! Unless there is a mainland distributor I don't know who does it?


----------



## Number Seven

andystevens said:


> Am I the Andy you are after?


Hi Andy,

Sadly no. I'm trying to contact AndyC the original poster of this thread.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Number Seven

AndyC said:


> I must be rubbish at washing cars as since switching to using foams I'm experiencing little no no marring or damage and I was before, simple as.
> 
> I clock up massive miles (not uncommon to cover 1k a week) so my old bus doesn't stay clean for more then a day or 2 sadly and using plain water through the PW doesn't shift as much as using foam, be it through a gun or pump sprayer - it really is that simple.
> 
> It doesn't take long either so for me at least it's worthwhile.


Ah. Just checked. AndyC was not the original poster. But this is he. Apols.

If you are out there Mr AndyC pls get in touch. Thanks


----------



## Sparkly

have to agree with 123HJMS, would have been tempted to grab a bottle of the Orchard based on reviews product price is decent but £10.00 to mainland UK is a bit of a giggle.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

123HJMS said:


> I would like to mate put the postage is a joke .. no product is worth that much in postage! Unless there is a mainland distributor I don't know who does it?


Ronnie is trying to sort out another reseller on the mainland as we speak after it seemed to not go quite right with Waxattack so hopefully may be quite soon. I agree though, postage from NI is scandalous.


----------



## gerz1873

I enjoyed using SF but reckon I pre wash or thorough rinse before contact wash is just as effective. I've been using a Supersprayer to get suds before 2bm with good results


----------



## c j h

This is for all the people that say snow foaming does nothing, autobrite lance with magnifoam, jet washed inside my arches and then foamed it, here's the puddle of dirt that was left, arches were lovely and clean.


----------



## RobbieTT

123HJMS said:


> I used my SF and lance for the first time last weekend and used the some of the free Magifoam sample you get from AB ..... thought it did a really good job of shifting most of the film. I have VP pre-wash but thought I'd get a lance fand SF for touchless washing so I can just snow foam every weekend and therefore only have to 2BM every 3 weeks or so. Let us know how you get one with the BH Auto Foam, looking at getting 5L of SF but so many to choose from but have narrowed it down to 5 based on reviews I've seen: BH Autofoam, AB Magifoam, CG No Touch, AS Ultra Mousse and VP PH Neutral.


I've moved to BH Auto Foam and it is quite different to others I have used (inc AB and AS).

The foam seems less foamy and the suds roll-off quicker than with other foams when left to dwell. For those that like to see the car look like an igloo for 15 mins then forget the BH.

But, and it is quite a big but, it pulls off far more dirt than the other foams and I am quite impressed.

I think some of the more persistent foams sit on top of the dirt, rather than getting underneath and lifting it off. This is where the BH is at its best; even if it is a little less fun. No foam left blowing around the drive either!


----------



## Ronnie

Just thought I would add a little bit. We are totally helpless with postage the truth be told that postage costs are actually £14.40 for us and we swallow £2.40 of it with every parcel. its something that is hurting our business but our hands are tied. We had thought teh competitive pricing would have off set the postage for example our cotton Candy is about £10 cheaper than most other foams in 5L we are working hard to find a UK distributor so far we have not been able to get a reliable one in place but we are continuing to try. 

Many thanks for teh support and even if it means we physically move to te mainland it is an option we are looking at as we are getting good orders and also we are taking close to 30 cars from the mainland to detail this year so it may be a viable idea.


----------



## Derekh929

Ronnie said:


> Just thought I would add a little bit. We are totally helpless with postage the truth be told that postage costs are actually £14.40 for us and we swallow £2.40 of it with every parcel. its something that is hurting our business but our hands are tied. We had thought teh competitive pricing would have off set the postage for example our cotton Candy is about £10 cheaper than most other foams in 5L we are working hard to find a UK distributor so far we have not been able to get a reliable one in place but we are continuing to try.
> 
> Many thanks for teh support and even if it means we physically move to te mainland it is an option we are looking at as we are getting good orders and also we are taking close to 30 cars from the mainland to detail this year so it may be a viable idea.


Collect+ do NI ?


----------



## macdaddy

I've been snow foaming since the detailer i used to use showed me all about it about three or so years ago now.

What i have noticed and what I dont like is it appears to strip all the wax off my car.... Are there any that dont do this?


----------



## james_death

nick_mcuk said:


> Yes always have thought its a complete waster of time and money. You can achieve the same with a good plain water pressure wash.


Nope i have tested that and the foam does take more than the power washer off.

I use foam and i was dead against it for years untill i got decent foam at the correct cleaning ratio.

This is whats left from a power washer alone...

First up does just a blasting from the power washer, (remember thats 9lt a minute for me) actually remove a significant amount of grime???










Thats a No then... yes im sure the bigger stuff has gone but certainly not clean. This picture was taken actually on later testing with full protection below it.


----------



## Black-Cat

I've had my Autobrite SF lance for a few weeks now, used it a couple of times and must say I am impressed with the results using Magifoam and wished I'd got it sooner! 

Love it and if it helps keep the swirls off my brand new car all the better!


----------



## spursfan

My reckoning on this subject is simple, if the pros on here use it, then it's a sign that it must be worth using, after all, these blokes livelihood depend on outgoings and repeat custom, having snowfoam in their wash routine must mean something.
I always use it, it certainly moves more dirt than a prewash or straight to pressure washer in my opinion


----------



## CleanCar99

Do you guys pressure wash first then snowfoam?


----------



## Keir

kybert said:


> Do you guys pressure wash first then snowfoam?


I rinse first, no pressure I feel this allows the foam to slide more ( taking dirty with it )


----------



## james_death

kybert said:


> Do you guys pressure wash first then snowfoam?


Mixed bag try both i lean more to straight onto dry car as best cling if its wet the foam is hitting the water still on the vehicle and sliding off to fast...

This was from a while ago doing some mix testing but the rear panel had a brief hit of water before the foam... Ignore middle section different foam.










The rear quarter showing a section with more slip if you like, this is actually due to the lance hose coming out of the bottle so it actually wet the panel in this spot without foam and then i hit it with the foam but less cling due to my mind the panel been wet.


----------



## bigbadjay

Used magifoam for the first time today, 1+ inch magi in the bottle topped with warm water, good foam stuck around for 5-10 mins then blasted off, but not alot of cleaning gone on! Boot lid is filthy and still obvious hand prints and rain spray on the boot and bumper. On a black car tho...


----------



## Rabidracoon28

bigbadjay said:


> Used magifoam for the first time today, 1+ inch magi in the bottle topped with warm water, good foam stuck around for 5-10 mins then blasted off, but not alot of cleaning gone on! Boot lid is filthy and still obvious hand prints and rain spray on the boot and bumper. On a black car tho...


That's exactly my findings with Magifoam; just seemed to wet the dirt instead of shifting it.

Cotton Candy on the other hand is a different kettle of fish entirely. Excellent dirt shifting qualities from a 100:1 ratio foam.
FOAMTASTIC


----------



## james_death

I dont water down in the bottle i use neat in the bottle, here is a foam test i did a while back...

*Ok Folks after having to wait 3 weeks and 800 Miles before i could get to wash the Polo...














































Yeah certainly a candidate for some snow foaming action...:lol:

So why not a bit of a comparison test....:thumb:

So Rinsed with the power washer and then some side by sides....

These are all in lance bottles in neat form and will be hitting the panels at a mix ration of 1 part product to 25 parts water.

So First Up...

Autosmart Ultra Mousse to the Left...

Autobrite Magifoam to the Right...



















Other Side...

Autosmart Actimousse XLS to the left...

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam to the Right...



















As a Little extra Comparison...

A side by side on the hatch...

Autobrite Magifoam on the left & Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam on the Right...










Now i was going to simply post up the results.. However...

Having Taken a swab of each panel after just one application of foam, left to dwell for 5 minutes and then rinsed off.

The swab was taken and put to one side in order to dry fully overnight and then see what, if any muck had been transferred to the swab.

So What do Folks think will have cleaned the best on this Dirty Car???

Poll is Ended...:thumb:​*​
*Results...​*
*Ok Folks Lets See How Your Votes Compared To Foam Performance.*

*So The Dirt the Foams had to Contend With...*














































*Remember all Foams were used in neat form from the foam lance bottle.

So Actually were dispensed at a mix ratio of 20:1 so Twenty Parts Water to One Part Foam Product.

So....Pads were Swiped from the Bottom of each respective panel as these were the Dirtiest sections although not taken from the actual sill as getting that low risks catching any crud below the sill bottom edge.










Magifoam was Voted Top... It Actually Came Last from my testing.

Autosmart Ultra Mousse was Voted Last... It Actually Came Third.

Autosmart Actimousse XLS Voted Next to Last... It Actually Came Second Only Just Pipped to the post By the Winner.

Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam Voted Second Best... It's Actually the Winner only just Beating XLS.

The Autosmart Ultramousse was Similar Performance to Autobrite Magifoam... But i would put the Ultramousse as Slightly Better.

So From My Testing Magifoam alongside Ultramousse.










Remember the Pads were swiped once through the relevant Panel that had been cleaned.

The Swiped Pads were left to dry in order to see if any Grime was left on the panel after the Foaming and Rinsing.

Here We Have the Second place Actimousse XLS alongside the Winner Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.










Now although still not fully clean the XLS & Auto-Foam Only left a very miniscule amount behind.

For my own Personal Test, Since i had only just received Magifoam having heard good things about it for what seams like forever, i did a side by side on the Hatch with what i have found to be an excellent foam that being the Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam.

Now the Very Cruddy Hatch had one hit of each product, one on each side again.

This power washed off again after 5 Minutes but this time i swiped each side with each pad twice.

Both did not remove all but again the Bilt Hamber Autofoam Performed the Best.

The Hatch Pad pics seam to have fallen into a Black Hole....:wall:

However they are at the top of this shot...








*


----------



## james_death

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That's exactly my findings with Magifoam; just seemed to wet the dirt instead of shifting it.
> 
> Cotton Candy on the other hand is a different kettle of fish entirely. Excellent dirt shifting qualities from a 100:1 ratio foam.
> FOAMTASTIC


Been promised a few times to get fixed up from ronnie to try out his products but busy man im sure as never materialised and this has gone on for over a year and a half so given up now, shame really as i love testing but have so many products im not shelling out loads more especially the uk mainland distributor issues of past.


----------



## bigbadjay

That test i read earlier got me thinking it should really be cleaning. Pics to follow.


----------



## bigbadjay




----------



## supraGZaerotop

i dont think its a waste of time. if my car not that dirty i dont use it as much but if i havint washed the car in a month maybe, i hit the car with prewash and blast it down with pressure washer first, then spray foam all over. i then use just the one clean bucket of water and use the foam as my soap. one panel at a time, rinse mitt, then another panel, saves the 2 bucket method all the time. i find the amount of snowfoam on the car makes for awesome soap wash method, rather than just rinse it off.


----------



## roy7

Always snow foamed for years regardless of how dirty the car is,but recently changed to foaming only when car is truly bogging it definitely helps shift the muck,i always put shampoos on with the lance and bucket is just used for rinsing the mitt.Snow foam definitely helps when car is filthy but is maybe overkill getting on for every wash.


----------



## Soul boy 68

Snow foam and pre wash are always in my wash routine all year round, it's for my piece of mind and playing it safe. That old mantra of prevention better than the cure.


----------

